# DIY BN pleco breeding cave ideas?



## fishman8888 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey everyone

I heard pvc pipes are good, do you leave both ends open or do you want one side covered?

Or terracota pots? I saw someone who had pressed one up against the glass, with an entrance on the top, it looked pretty cool

My tank is planted though and i would potentially be interested in a more natural looking cave. Anyone got ideas?

I read 7"x3"x3" are good dimensions to aim for... is that accurate? 

Also my tank is 125 gal, and they recommended a 20 gal breeder..... would that be an issue? 

Also, tank mates: 

11 bosemani rainbows (4 male, 7 female) 
1 platinum angelfish
2 farlowella catfish 
6 siamese algae eaters 
5 albino BN plecos

Do you think potential fry would get eaten?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I cut up sections of black stem bamoo about 3 or 4 inches long from the joint/pluged end


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

In my experience the likelihood of many fry surviving when there's rainbows in the tank is slim unless there is a lot of hiding places.

All I ever used to get bnp's to breed, was a driftwood stump that had a number of 3/4" - 1" caves 4" deep drilled into it. 
I located them where a knot would be or the crotch between branches etc so they blended into the surroundings.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

You HAVE to make sure that when you buy pvc pipes they say POTABLE on the side. If you buy irrigation or abs pipes they may kill your fishies


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you want natural looking caves, go to the reptile section of King Eds. They have some cool rock caves at great prices. I use them in my tanks and the fish love 'em plus they look great.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

A dedicated breeder tank will work best. I used a 25g tall and had bred hundreds of them before.

I may still have a clay breeding cave if you are interested.


----------



## fishman8888 (Mar 22, 2014)

Sure, id be interested in the cave. Im going to try multiple types of caves and see what they like.

How much were you asking?


As for the fry getting eaten by the rainbows, that makes sense... i have lots of hiding spots though... lots.. would i just be able to move the babies into a 15 gal nursery with the dad when theyre born? 

If the rainbows breed im going to move the moss rocks that hold the eggs into the nursery. My rainbows are getting beefier... males = 3"+ and have only had them 4-5 months... at what age do they breed? Would the bn plecos eat their eggs? Im pretty sure the angel would if i dont find them quick enough


----------

